# Cherry bombs



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

We always keep a jar of these around. 

1 large jar maraschino cherries (with stems)

1 bottle pure grain alcohol ( cheap kind is fine)

1 Qt size Mason Jar

Pour the juice off the cherries, then pour them into the Mason Jar. Fill with pure grain. It will turn white. Dont worry it will clear up. Put in fridge and eat in 1 month. Enjoy


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

where do you get that pure grain stuff?...I'd like to try this.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Look for a product like Everclear anything 190 proof seems to work well.......


Some states do not allow the sale of high % ALC. So availability will depend on where you live.

Ryan


----------



## 25box (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks, can't wait to try this. Are they real strong tasting after a month? :al


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Hmm... This sounds like it could make for some interesting sundae's


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I didnt know some states didnt allow high % alchohol. 
We just get it at the liquor store. Everclear or just a cheap off brand. They dont taste bad. You just wont eat too many!


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I might point out also that the longer you leave them, the stronger they are.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I havent tried it, but I bet bacardi 151 would be great. I know people who use vodka, I personally try to use shine. I get it about once a year.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

OilMan said:


> I didnt know some states didnt allow high % alchohol.
> We just get it at the liquor store. Everclear or just a cheap off brand. They dont taste bad. You just wont eat too many!


Yes some states have a ban on the % of alcohol above 151% WI is one CA is another, I know there are many more..........Those are the only two I have personal experience with.

Everclear according to the web is only available in 15 states.........


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I dont know about bacardi 151,but it does work with shine


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Need to post this in the Pipe Forum...most of us use Everclear to clean and Freshen our Pipes!! We have the SoMo herf Feb 10th going to make some of these tonight so they will be ready!!

Thanks

Drrgill*


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

drrgill said:


> *Need to post this in the Pipe Forum...most of us use Everclear to clean and Freshen our Pipes!! We have the SoMo herf Feb 10th going to make some of these tonight so they will be ready!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Drrgill*


Just remember who told you!!!!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Jan 14, 2007)

This is also good with brandy, Wild Turkey and any other liquor you can think of that is good straight. Tequila? Sure. Dark rum? Go crazy. With lower-proof liquor, I think it would require a... longer soaking time. *grin*


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> I havent tried it, but I bet bacardi 151 would be great. I know people who use vodka, I personally try to use shine. I get it about once a year.


I was just thinking the same thing. I think a little experiment is in order...well, maybe several different experiements!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

a local bar makes these with very low quality vodka....I'm going to have to try this


----------



## Gumpmyster (Apr 3, 2006)

We use to do this in college. We had to drive to WV to get the everclear. Ohio doesn't sell it.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

Ahh yes, reminds me of college parties. Pineapple chunks work great also.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I seen one cat on the web mixed in some of the cherry juice with 151...I guess to make it a little sweeter. After a month with the original post recipe, do the cherry's taste like cherry's or like cotton balls soaked with booze? Just curious for those who've had em.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

The cherry's actually taste like cherry's. You can mix in 50/50 brandy/grain alcohol. My grandmother in Italy used to make this all the time. Turns into a great cherry liquer. Very sweet but awesome. I think there is a way to make them less sweet so I will look into it and post here.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

They do taste like cherrys.


----------



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Yes some states have a ban on the % of alcohol above 151% WI is one CA is another, I know there are many more..........Those are the only two I have personal experience with.
> 
> Everclear according to the web is only available in 15 states.........


Everclear is banned here in Huntington, West Virginia, and Morgantown, West Virgnia. Basically Marshall Universit and West Virginia University. Heh. They banned it like 2 years ago, some how they think banning everclear will decrease underage drinking...

...Don't think it has...


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Bankshot1101 said:


> Everclear is banned here in Huntington, West Virginia, and Morgantown, West Virgnia. Basically Marshall Universit and West Virginia University. Heh. They banned it like 2 years ago, some how they think banning everclear will decrease underage drinking...
> 
> ...Don't think it has...


One of the best things about West Virginia is they MAKE THEIR OWN grain alcohol. 

(Grew up in Princeton... :ss )


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Not to change the subject or thread jack but my buddies and myself used to get a big ol water melon and put a couple bottles of Everclear in it . Tastes great and really got everyone juiced up . Once we even tested it to see if it was flammable , it was pretty cool looking at night , burned for quite a while and developed a caramalized flavor also . Ah the dumb stuff kids do ! We probably would have used shine but I've never even seen it .


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Done these with 151 and Everclear (gotta love WI). Wasn't a big fan of them, loved giving them to our friends when they came over. Also found out that blowing fireballs was way more fun then drinking the damn stuff! If I can find any photos I will add them.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

One of the Bars here in phoenix sells 'em for like 25 cents....too many will wreck yer night for sure!! 

I think CA everclear is 153 proof or close to that....


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I think Everclear is 190 to 198%.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

livwire68 said:


> I havent tried it, but I bet bacardi 151 would be great. I know people who use vodka, I personally try to use shine. I get it about once a year.


I think that is a great idea if High Octane isn't available. I bet the rum flavor would complement the cherries nicely.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

I put two jars into the fridge this week. Here in Texas the Everclear is 95% alcohol by volume, making it 190 proof.


----------

